# Gaggia Classic with Auber PID - overheated madly



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm summarising something I incorrectly posted earlier on the Gaggia forum.

A few days ago, a few minutes after I switched it on to warm up, my machine overheated, from memory, to at least 160 degrees Celsius. This was the sort of temperature displayed on the front of the Auber PID unit, and this reflected the unwonted hissing noises coming from the machine. This then blew the thermal fuse (I presume, from advice on here and through googling). The Auber display faithfully recorded the overheating, and the subsequent drop in temperature, so fault, I infer, is neither a general failure of the PID or of the little Auber thermal sensor that attaches to the boiler. It could could of course be some other kind of fault with the PID. I should add that there was plenty of water in the reservoir and I wasn't aware of any

Now I imagine some of you experts will say I should replace the thermal fuse and have a look at what's happening. That would be sensible, except that for a klutz like me replacing the fuse is not a walk in the park, and I'd need to buy at least some crimping pliers to fit it. So can I test your patience and ask if there are one or two likely candidates for the nature of the original overheating problem, and how difficult they are to fix, so I can get an idea of how feasible it is for me to undertake the repair at all? Thank you.


----------



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

While trying to troubleshoot the problem I jumpered around the fuse for testing. DO NOT walk away from the machine while in this state!!!!! This is for troubleshooting only!!!!! Once you find your problem THEN install a new fuse.


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Tag1260. That's a good idea. The problem is I don't know what I'm looking for.

I know some people on this forum get a bit impatient with people who don't supply enough detail in their posts; if there's anything pertinent that I've missed, I'll post the information as soon as you let me know what I haven't told you! Forestalling this so far as I can, I should probably add that the PID controls both the milk steamer and the pre-infusion, and that the machine is a pre-Phillips model.

If there are too many plausible problems to suggest a shortlist of the most likely, can anyone suggest a sensible trouble-shooting process to go through for me to try to fix the problem?

I'm sorry if the answers to these questions are already available on the forum, but if so I can't think of an effective search strategy that might accurately bring them up, so if anyone could point you towards them, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

I should perhaps also add that there have been no recent problems, certainly none that resemble the current one. I have used Volvic for several years, if that seems relevant to anyone. Because of that, it's a few months since I descaled it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd be looking into the PID considering it controls the temperature.


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Ashcroc.


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion that this is beyond me I'm afraid. I don't have time, to tackle it at the moment, and because I'm inexpert it would take me a lot of time. Time when I wouldn't be able to make my own espresso! So I've slightly impulsively decided to buy a Lelit Mara (gulp, that's a lot of money). I'm now going to go on the valuation thread to see who would take my poor Classic off my hands. Thanks to all who have commented.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

bronterre said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this is beyond me I'm afraid. I don't have time, to tackle it at the moment, and because I'm inexpert it would take me a lot of time. Time when I wouldn't be able to make my own espresso! So I've slightly impulsively decided to buy a Lelit Mara (gulp, that's a lot of money). I'm now going to go on the valuation thread to see who would take my poor Classic off my hands. Thanks to all who have commented.


That's a pity but at the same time, congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Because I bought it, just wanted to share with you the problem, almost all terminals of the PID module were loose. After tightening the screws all works as it sould. Vibratory pumps are tricky ?


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah, as easy as that! Well I don't think I could have sorted it as quickly. I hope you enjoy it out enjoy selling it!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Diagnose wasnt so quick, but after moving cables I noticed PID was going crazy so loose therminals were suspected and viola.


----------

